# 2010 5.2 madone



## trekman10 (Mar 19, 2006)

is anyone riding a 5.2 2010 madone, thinking about getting one and tryin to get some input from anyone who rides one?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

trekman10 said:


> is anyone riding a 5.2 2010 madone, thinking about getting one and tryin to get some input from anyone who rides one?


The 2009 and the 2010 5 Series Frames are identical, and essentially are identical to the 2008 which only lacks an RDH. Other than the new Ultegra 6700 group and the now non-paired spoke wheels, there really are no changes to the 2010.

HTH
zac


----------



## trekman10 (Mar 19, 2006)

*yea*

yea just did some research on that and found it out, thanks


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I ride a 2010 5 series. I prefer it over several other comparable bikes (Litespeed, Scott, Cannondale, Specialized) b/c of the fit, ride, etc.


----------

